# From The Keys to The Kingdom live



## wayneg

Just 12 hours until we load up the car and leave for Manchester airport.

First night will be in the Miami airport hotel. http://www.miahotel.com/

Tuesday morning collect a rental car from Hertz, a quick look at Miami beach area before driving to Key West. Picked out about a dozen Geocaches to find along the route. 2 nights at The Southernmost hotel. http://www.southernmostresorts.com/southernmost-hotel/

Thursday drive upto the Everglades, depending on time possibly Marco Island then upto next hotel http://www.doubletreenaples.com/

Friday exploring Naples, Fort Myers, Captiva and Sanibel. Hotel http://www.portcharlottesleepinn.com/

Saturday Venice, Sarasota, Anna Maria Island then drive upto Orlando for 1 night at the http://www.clarionlbv.com/

Next 8 nights at http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/tr...ndo-lake-buena-vista-in-the-marriott-village/

Will update this thread as much as possible, Matt is also hoping to keep his Blog updated. http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

Sounds like an amazing trip ..... hope you all have fun and safe travels


----------



## laura_<3

Sounds fab  Hope you have a lovely time, I look forward to hearing all about it  

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Elise79

I stayed in the Mia hotel quite a few years ago - got stranded there on a missed connection back from Jamaica - had no luggage as that made the flight! Great location though.

I know of a good place to eat on Anna Maria if your interested (its not a high class place though in fact its a dive but serves the best burgers...) 

Have a safe trip and see you next week!


----------



## catherine

Sounds like you have a great trip planned. Have a safe flight and an awesome time!


----------



## wayneg

What's it called? will want somewhere for lunch.


----------



## wayneg

Created a map of our trip on Googlemaps.
784 miles, over 17 hours on the road

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...d+States&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=10&via=2,3&t=m&z=7


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> What's it called? will want somewhere for lunch.



It's called Skinnys Place. It is a proper dive but don't be put off by the look of it.

Here's their Facebook page

My mouth waters thinking about it - we are heading down one day for lunch and a few hours on the beach.


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> It's called Skinnys Place. It is a proper dive but don't be put off by the look of it.
> 
> Here's their Facebook page
> 
> My mouth waters thinking about it - we are heading down one day for lunch and a few hours on the beach.



Thank you. Just found it on Tripadvisor. Looks good, if we are ready for food when in that area we will have a look for it. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...d-Holmes_Beach_Anna_Maria_Island_Florida.html


----------



## CHEK

Sounds like a busy vacation 

Have a great trip & I'll be on the lookout for you tomorrow


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Thank you. Just found it on Tripadvisor. Looks good, if we are ready for food when in that area we will have a look for it. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...d-Holmes_Beach_Anna_Maria_Island_Florida.html



If you go make sure you have some cash! We were recommended to go and taken by our friend first time - took Matt on his own first then we all went. Matt assures me the beer is icy cold and perfect on a hot day - I love that the coke is in the glass bottles and also icy cold 

We both have the Skinnys burger and curly fries. Ok the curly fries are just standard the burger was soooo tasty. I have no idea what they do to them but I don't care


----------



## frankieeyre

Have an amazing trip! We rented a boat in Fort Myers and saw dolphins! Was lovely!! Hope you have fun!


----------



## Cyrano

I posted up on Matt's blog that I am looking forward to sharing your trip vicariously 

A road trip in Florida sounds a great holiday and one I hope we will do in the future


----------



## Wills Mom

Safe travels Wayne! Can't wait to hear all about it, especially Anna Maria Island as we're hoping to spend a day there on our trip


----------



## scottishgirl1

Sounds like a busy trip!.Safe journey and looking forward to the updates


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Sounds fabulous x Have a wonderful time. I'm a big Sanibel and Captiva fan and spent some time near the Everglades in a manatee sanctuary years ago. Absolutely loved that!

Skinny's place sounds anything but! Burgers sound delicious though, enjoy x


----------



## wayneg

Just had breakfast at Frankie & Benny's. VIP meet & greet arrived exactly same time as us. No lines at check in & security.  Already been recognised by Chek & Janiebubble. Our flight on time but Virgin 2 hours delay.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Just had breakfast at Frankie & Benny's. VIP meet & greet arrived exactly same time as us. No lines at check in & security.  Already been recognised by Chek & Janiebubble. Our flight on time but Virgin 2 hours delay.



Just checked and the inbound Virgin flight was diverted for a medical emergency.

Hope it catches up before Thursday


----------



## irisheyes123

Safe travels looking forward to your live trip report


----------



## janiebubble

Was just logging on to say I've met Wayne!! Waiting for Virgin flight, apparently incoming flight diverted to Bermuda for medical emergency.  Minor medical here too, my dad rushed to A&E last night so wasn't sure if we'd even be leaving today.  Fingers crossed he'll be ok!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Have a fabulous time all xxx


----------



## Linda67

Hope you have a wonderful trip, I shall be reading along


----------



## disneyholic family

sounds like a fun trip!!!!


----------



## RDP

Look forward to following this one, love the thought of seeing the Keys. We have stopped off the cruise ship at Key West but never done a road trip. It sounds wonderful. This is really raising my Disney Excitement level for August! Did the online check in for car hire last week, ESTA’s tonight. A Wayneg TR! I may peak to soon!!!!


----------



## juliebro

Have a great trip! We're off shortly after you get back.


----------



## scottish mum

Have an amazing trip


----------



## PJB71

Hope you had a safe flight&have a fantastic time

Look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## janiebubble

We've arrived safely.  Hope everyone else travelling has too


----------



## Magic Megadegs

You have a wonderful time, pleased you've arrived safely x


----------



## NatalieMT

Have a wonderful time! Looking forward to the reports/blog!


----------



## bex7583

am soo excited to read this report !! your map is taking a similar route to our 3rd weeks plans !! 

am sure your report will feature loads of stuff helpful and more things to do and see to add on our list 

would love to know fuel costs of the trip and how you find the drive to key west and back out again as i still have some convincing dh that its a doable amount of driving 


have a great trip


----------



## BethEJo

Looking forward to reading along with this one


----------



## MrsTigger

Have a great trip, looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## mossyflossy

looking forward to joining you (albeit virtually) on your travels


----------



## wayneg

janiebubble said:


> Was just logging on to say I've met Wayne!! Waiting for Virgin flight, apparently incoming flight diverted to Bermuda for medical emergency.  Minor medical here too, my dad rushed to A&E last night so wasn't sure if we'd even be leaving today.  Fingers crossed he'll be ok!


Great to meet you, hope you were not too late getting to your hotel.



RDP said:


> Look forward to following this one, love the thought of seeing the Keys. We have stopped off the cruise ship at Key West but never done a road trip. It sounds wonderful. This is really raising my Disney Excitement level for August! Did the online check in for car hire last week, ESTAs tonight. A Wayneg TR! I may peak to soon!!!!


This is our first time staying in Key West, been twice on cruises but only for a few hours.


bex7583 said:


> would love to know fuel costs of the trip and how you find the drive to key west and back out again as i still have some convincing dh that its a doable amount of driving


Our first day from Miami to Key West has used about half a tank but we have a 7 seater Chevy Traverse, probably not the most economical car but great to drive.


Exhausting day so no pics unfortunately. Just quick post.
Landed in Miami(via Atlanta) yesterday about 10 mins early at 7:45pm had a short walk to the airport hotel. The hotel could do with a little renovation but did the job perfectly well. Threw the cases in the room and went for a bite to eat at BK(with 10% voucher from hotel) 
Early start this morning, alarm woke us at 6:30am, all showered and packed for 7:45, left the hotel to find the Hertz car rental area. Arrived there just after 8am to find my name on the Gold board, there it was with a car parking space number. Found a silver 7 seater Chevy Traverse parked there, exctly what I ordered, slightly high milage at 29k but drives like brand new. Hertz Gold is definitely the easiest and best way to collect a car.

We then set off to Miami beach, arrived in no time, a look at the Art Deco district, walk on the beach then on our way to Key West. We found quite a few Geocaches on the way down. One cache I found was right next to a restaurant. Its just a shack but got good reviews so we gave the Hungry Tarpon a try, really busy area, lots of boat trips etc going on. Enjoyed our meal then off again, next stop Big Pine Key. Karen wanted to stop off and see the deer roaming wild, saw loads. over to Blue hole where we saw a gator. 

Arrived at our hotel in Key West at about 5:30pm, lovely room. releaxed for half hour before going for a walk to the Southern most point then to the Blue Heaven restaurant. Found it eventually but 60-90 min wait, we sat at the bar and had a few drinks and then ate. Prices a little high(as everything in Key west) but food was very good and excellent Key lime pie.

Back at the room now relaxing with a Blueberry vodka a coke but eyes are closing. Its been a long day but probably one of my most enjoyable since I drove to the Grand Canyon.

Matt has managed a few photos on his blog from yesterday http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/


----------



## Linda67

Sounds like a great start to your trip. 
We've never used Hertz before, we always use Dollar, and too be honest our last few experiences haven't been great so we should perhaps give Hertz a try
I was reading someone's TR not so long ago and they stopped at the Hungry Tarpon for lunch as well and said it was great 
Hope you have a great day today


----------



## Pootle

So glad you have found time to post and really enjoyed reading it - off to Matt's blog now.  I've kept checking in to the thread for the last 24 hours wondering how it was going 

DH uses Hertz in Europe too (sometimes Avis) and they've been our preferred rental providers for years - unless there is a really good deal to be had with Avis .  I was able to use the great Hertz sale for 2 trips so I hope they repeat that one 

That's a lovely comment about how enjoyable the day had been   Here's to many more.


----------



## Cyrano

We are using Hertz for the first time this year so pleased to hear that others gave been happy with them.

Really look forward to your updates Wayne along with Matt's blog updates


----------



## luke

Good to see you've arrived safe and well.


See you in a couple of days when we return to dry land


----------



## janeyb

Great trip report Wayne,

I'm really looking forward to following it as it's a trip that we'd love to do as a family.

Off to check out Hertz now for next months trip.  The car hire is the last thing that needs booking.

Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Tink2312

Sounds great. Looking forward to trying Key West in the next few years - never been quite that far.


----------



## fairytale

wayneg said:


> Thank you. Just found it on Tripadvisor. Looks good, if we are ready for food when in that area we will have a look for it. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...d-Holmes_Beach_Anna_Maria_Island_Florida.html



Hey Wayne, just logged in having been away for the past 8 days and what a great thread to come home to 

Skinnys is amazing 

The owners passed my children pens to etch their names in the dining tables, I think its kinda tradition plus a dollar bill on the wall.

We are making a point of visiting AMI again this August for the day and will be stopping by Skinnys at some point.

Annette


----------



## burt

wayneg said:


> Great to meet you, hope you were not too late getting to your hotel.
> 
> This is our first time staying in Key West, been twice on cruises but only for a few hours.
> 
> Our first day from Miami to Key West has used about half a tank but we have a 7 seater Chevy Traverse, probably not the most economical car but great to drive.
> 
> Exhausting day so no pics unfortunately. Just quick post.
> Landed in Miami(via Atlanta) yesterday about 10 mins early at 7:45pm had a short walk to the airport hotel. The hotel could do with a little renovation but did the job perfectly well. Threw the cases in the room and went for a bite to eat at BK(with 10% voucher from hotel)
> Early start this morning, alarm woke us at 6:30am, all showered and packed for 7:45, left the hotel to find the Hertz car rental area. Arrived there just after 8am to find my name on the Gold board, there it was with a car parking space number. Found a silver 7 seater Chevy Traverse parked there, exctly what I ordered, slightly high milage at 29k but drives like brand new. Hertz Gold is definitely the easiest and best way to collect a car.
> 
> We then set off to Miami beach, arrived in no time, a look at the Art Deco district, walk on the beach then on our way to Key West. We found quite a few Geocaches on the way down. One cache I found was right next to a restaurant. Its just a shack but got good reviews so we gave the Hungry Tarpon a try, really busy area, lots of boat trips etc going on. Enjoyed our meal then off again, next stop Big Pine Key. Karen wanted to stop off and see the deer roaming wild, saw loads. over to Blue hole where we saw a gator.
> 
> Arrived at our hotel in Key West at about 5:30pm, lovely room. releaxed for half hour before going for a walk to the Southern most point then to the Blue Heaven restaurant. Found it eventually but 60-90 min wait, we sat at the bar and had a few drinks and then ate. Prices a little high(as everything in Key west) but food was very good and excellent Key lime pie.
> 
> Back at the room now relaxing with a Blueberry vodka a coke but eyes are closing. Its been a long day but probably one of my most enjoyable since I drove to the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Matt has managed a few photos on his blog from yesterday http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/



Glad you arrived safely mate, been following Matts blog, I look forward to it each day!, looks like your having a fab time, what did you think of miami? Will we enjoy our 2 days there in August you think? Enjoy the rest of your holidays catch up soon.


----------



## Latte Lover

Sounds like a lovely start to your trip, Wayne.  We've eaten at both The Hungry Tarpon and Blue Heaven and both were excellent.  We'd love to go back to Key West.


_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## wayneg

janeyb said:


> Great trip report Wayne,
> 
> I'm really looking forward to following it as it's a trip that we'd love to do as a family.
> 
> Off to check out Hertz now for next months trip.  The car hire is the last thing that needs booking.
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday.


Car hire is usually last thing we do but the deal Hertz were offering in their 40% off sale last year I had to book, paid about half what it was worth, £230 for 14 nights 7 seater SUV.



burt said:


> Glad you arrived safely mate, been following Matts blog, I look forward to it each day!, looks like your having a fab time, what did you think of miami? Will we enjoy our 2 days there in August you think? Enjoy the rest of your holidays catch up soon.


Miami was just what I expected, fitness fanatics running and stretching on Ocean drive, art Deco buildings. etc. We were only there about 1 hour, no way could I comment on what its like to stay, I am sure its great to see all let up at night.


Latte Lover said:


> Sounds like a lovely start to your trip, Wayne.  We've eaten at both The Hungry Tarpon and Blue Heaven and both were excellent.  We'd love to go back to Key West.
> [/SIZE]



Going out soon to Mallory Square, watch the sunset then find somewhere for our last meal, leave for the everglades tomorrow.


----------



## wilma-bride

The Key Lime Pie at Blue Heaven was the best I've ever tasted (you woudn't bring me back a piece, would you)


----------



## wayneg

wilma-bride said:


> The Key Lime Pie at Blue Heaven was the best I've ever tasted (you woudn't bring me back a piece, would you)



It was exceptionally good, although at $9.50 +tip /slice it should be


----------



## wayneg

A long day of eating and drinking so no pics again, I am sure Matt will have some on his blog for all to see until I get some time.

This morning we visited Hemmingway House, as we are all cat fans it was a great place to visit, they have 45 in residence just now, I think we met about half of them. 
Lunch in an Irish bar which was excellent food. 
This afternoon about 1 hour by the pool before getting ready to goto Mallory square to see the sunset. A little early so we went into the Hogs breath bar for a drink or three. walked across to watch the sunset then back to the bar for more great food (and drink) 
I usually drive on holiday so it made a change to have a day leaving the car parked up. 
Everglades tomorrow then hotel in the Naples area.


----------



## Linda67

I took a look at Matt's blog, the photos look great


----------



## wilma-bride

wayneg said:


> This morning we visited Hemmingway House, as we are all cat fans it was a great place to visit, they have 45 in residence just now, I think we met about half of them.



Matt didn't do a 'Daniel' and fall in the stream at HH then


----------



## wayneg

wilma-bride said:


> Matt didn't do a 'Daniel' and fall in the stream at HH then


No he didn't but Karen told him not to when we saw it. She said "Thats where Daniel fell in, don't do the same"


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Matt's blog is brilliant x I'm living reading and seeing the pictures x The fluidity of his writing makes it such a pleasure to read x I may be sharing with some of my students after Easter!

Please pass on my thanks to him (and you) for keeping us up to date. I am keeping notes for future trips!!!


----------



## wayneg

Magic Megadegs said:


> Matt's blog is brilliant x I'm living reading and seeing the pictures x The fluidity of his writing makes it such a pleasure to read x I may be sharing with some of my students after Easter!
> 
> Please pass on my thanks to him (and you) for keeping us up to date. I am keeping notes for future trips!!!



He read your post before me so has received your thanks.

Matt's standard of writing at age 10 was better than mine, now he is doing a degree in English language I don't undestand half what he knows. Just hope after all this education he can make a living out of it.

I have never been so tired on holiday as I am now. Only 3 days in and I am shattered. Today we drove up from the Keys to the Everglades, the journey seemed to be never ending, stopped off from lunch at http://www.sonnysbbq.com/ ate too much again but it was really good. Filled up with gas, used $50 upto that point(Homestead)
Onto the Everglades, did a 2 hour tram tour, very informative and saw 100's of gators, from a few month old upto big old ones. 
After that a little more Geocaching, even thru a torrential downpour. Our plans then were onto Marco Island if we had time, unfortunately time ran out so we came staright to the hotel, Doubletree suites by Hilton, best of the trip, warm cookies on arrival and massive rooms, well 2 rooms plus bathroom. Ate too much for lunch so we decide a small meal this evening, just a quick bite at McD's. 
I am going to have to sort some pics when I get home although Matt is posting some. 
Not sure if I lost yesterdays pics, about 100 of them. While taking pics of the Sunset my camera said "memory card error & replace" when I looked later everything had been wiped, I messed about downloading some software last night, looked to be working but then said free version could only recover 1 per day. I am sure i will be able to recover some but its finding the right software, I might just take it to a friend who does that sort of thing. Bought another memory card from Office Depot, all working again.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

I'm pretty certain you are exhausted! I'm exhausted just reading it! What an action packed few days!!!

Have fun at Doubletree!


----------



## Linda67

Driving so much really does take it out of you, we've done a couple of roadtrips in the US and know just how exhausting it can be


----------



## Cyrano

Sorry to hear about memory card. Might be worthwhile seeing if you can find someone who will do it at home.
Our 1Tb external drive failed. Manufacturer quoted 800 for data recovery. Local tech shop recovered entire drive and quoted £60 - £95. Billed me £89.


----------



## wayneg

Linda67 said:


> Driving so much really does take it out of you, we've done a couple of roadtrips in the US and know just how exhausting it can be


Never expected it to be this tiring, still not settled down this evening and we want to be up for free breakfast tomorrow and get off again. Themeparks next week will be so relaxing



Cyrano said:


> Sorry to hear about memory card. Might be worthwhile seeing if you can find someone who will do it at home.
> Our 1Tb external drive failed. Manufacturer quoted €800 for data recovery. Local tech shop recovered entire drive and quoted £60 - £95. Billed me £89.



I think I have some software on my PC at home that will do it, one of my back up drives went a few month back and it worked with that, don't think I deleted it.

Today we visited Naples pier, did a couple of caches (found 1) then upto Fort Myers. First time this holiday I have been disappointed, didn't like either place. We queued about 30 mins to get into FM, no idea why, not my sort of place.
Thankfully the day improved along with the weather, morning was showery but aftternoon it picked up, after FM we paid $6 toll to go over the bridge to visit Sanibel & Captiva, both lovely places, enjoyed seeing the lighthouse, looking for shells plus other stuff washed up, geocaching, saw dolphin in the ocean, looked around a very intesting little graveyard. Definitely somewhere we could spend another day at another year.
Got to our hotel this evening just before it dropped dark, threw our bags in the room and went to Cracker Barrel next door. Matt and I had our first steaks of the trip, both had Ribeye which was excellent, I then had Blackberry cobbler with icecream Great value at $52 for all 3 of us.
Hopefully Matt is uploadig pics to his blog and posting soon.
Last day tomorrow before we get upto Orlando.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

You are going to need a holiday after this holiday just to recover! 

All sounds like a real experience x Sanibel and Captiva are particular favourites of mine. You feel like you've stepped back in time and are on a film set in many ways. 

Enjoy telhe drive to Orlando and have a chollas when you get there.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

I actually hate my phone! Who does it think it is auto correcting me all the time!!! Chillax not chollas! 

Can't remember the other word it corrected.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

I am so enjoying your posts Wayne ... they are actually warming me up as we freeze with temps of -1 here in London this morning.

I've made Josh read Matt's blog as the one thing he really needs to improve on is his written English ....... no problem at all with verbal English  Please say "thanks" to Matt from me


----------



## wayneg

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I am so enjoying your posts Wayne ... they are actually warming me up as we freeze with temps of -1 here in London this morning.
> 
> I've made Josh read Matt's blog as the one thing he really needs to improve on is his written English ....... no problem at all with verbal English  Please say "thanks" to Matt from me



Yesterday was a cooler day especially in the morning but still well above -1
Karen has just woke Matt at 7:15am to tell him he has some typos, so anyone thats read it before corrections this did not happen "dropped Mum off by the bear"


----------



## juliebro

wayneg said:


> Yesterday was a cooler day especially in the morning but still well above -1
> Karen has just woke Matt at 7:15am to tell him he has some typos, so anyone thats read it before corrections this did not happen "dropped Mum off by the bear"



We've been wondering what the bear was!


----------



## wayneg

juliebro said:


> We've been wondering what the bear was!



He has corrected it now, how dissapointing, it was beach not bear.


----------



## Tink2312

Glad you're having such a good time. Sanibel and Captiva are two of the most beautiful islands/ places we have ever visited. We too were a little disappointed with Naples when we visited although we'd happily go again.


----------



## mossyflossy

Thoroughly enjoying the journey, Wayne, helped by Matts blog Hope you enjoy the beach at Longboat Key/Anna Maria island...the sand bar is amazing there if you dip your toes in the water


----------



## wayneg

mossyflossy said:


> Thoroughly enjoying the journey, Wayne, helped by Matts blog Hope you enjoy the beach at Longboat Key/Anna Maria island...the sand bar is amazing there if you dip your toes in the water



Hi Ruth.
Unfortunately we didn't get there. This morning we set off in good time to do what we had planned but we got as far as Venice, Caspersen beach mainly  https://www.scgov.net/beaches/Pages/Caspersen.aspx
Bought a sifter and spent about 2 hours in the rock pools sifting sand for shark teeth. Even with sun cream on after over 2 hours out there our skin started to feel the sun, we had really enjoyed the day, now about 2pm our choice was continue with another beach or get upto Orlando and go for a meal with Luke and family. We decided there was enough for us to do around this area for another trip so end our roadtrip on a high and get out of the sun.
Apart from Naples and Fort Myers we have enjoyed every part of our roadtrip, I wasn't too sure about doing it but glad I did.
Checked into the Clarion LBV now, we stayed here a few years back and really disliked the place, since then the rooms have been renovated so decided to try again (free using airmiles) Yes the rooms are cleaner but still not our sort of place, glad its only one night. Internet is not great, keeps coming and going, dark rooms, seal around the bath & shower looks like its been done by a 10 year old, small beds. Its clean (and free) but won't be rushing back. Check into the Fairfield tomorrow for our last 8 nights.
Had meal a Cheesecake Factory this evening with Luke, Paula & Joseph, Great meal as always. Good to see Luke & Paula again(and Joseph for the first time).


----------



## Tony Toon

wayneg said:


> Hi Ruth.
> 
> Had meal a Cheesecake Factory this evening with Luke, Paula & Joseph, Great meal as always. Good to see Luke & Paula again(and Joseph for the first time).



Mmmmm Cheesecake Factory - one of our favourites.   Pleased to hear they're keeping their standards up for our visit in July. 

Excellent Road Trip Wayne.   Thanks as always for sharing. 

Mrs TT


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Thanks for the update. Keeping up with Matts blog which is also fab x


----------



## Cyrano

Thanks for the road trip updates. Appreciate you sharing the good and not so good places on your road trip


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> Had meal a Cheesecake Factory this evening with Luke, Paula & Joseph, Great meal as always. Good to see Luke & Paula again(and Joseph for the first time).



Good to see you guys too


----------



## bex7583

wayneg said:


> Never expected it to be this tiring, still not settled down this evening and we want to be up for free breakfast tomorrow and get off again. Themeparks next week will be so relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> will pretend i have not read this lalala ( still telling dh it wont be too bad a drive !! )


----------



## dixonsontour

I've been enjoying following along with Matt's blog.

We have stayed in the travelodge next to the sonnys bbq you went to at homestead a few times.

Glad you enjoyed the keys - we will be back when DD is older.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Love it Bex, what those dh'a don't know in advance rarely hurts them xxx


----------



## wayneg

bex7583 said:


> will pretend i have not read this lalala ( still telling dh it wont be too bad a drive !! )



We actually mentioned you on the journey from Key West to the everglades, joking aside it is a heck of a drive from KW to the everglades, even for adults, its not a journey I would want to do with children, make sure you have plenty to keep them occupied. I don't know your exact route but that day I did about 7 hours driving.

This morning we left the Clarion LBV, glad it was the last change of hotel, this morning seemed to take twice as long as any other this trip, even skipped the free breakfast to save time. Into AK for about 10am, not too busy, used fastpasses for Safari & Dinosaur. Watched Flights of Wonder & Lion King, regular line for Primeval Whirl said 10 mins but took about 5-6.
Left at exactly 3pm (leaving car park) by 4pm we had checked into the Fairfield Inn LBV and unpacked 3 cases. would have done it in 45 mins if Matt hadn't spent 15 mins wandering round the hotel looking for our room. Turned out to be right where I parked, no idea how he missed it.

When I checked in they tried telling me it would be $5/nt parking, I told them I stay often and never been charged before, I had a prepaid rate and not been told about it. She waived it this time but said it had just been introduced this weekend. I told her I am looking for somewhere for 25 nights in August but I will be looking elsewhere, I am not paying $125 for parking when there are enough hotels elsewhere that don't charge. An email will be going off whem I return home.

Out for food soon then deciding if we are going into Epcot to see fireworks this evening.


----------



## dixonsontour

Agree about the drive from key west to Naples. Have done it in one day (well DH did all driving) when just the two of us but wouldn't attempt it until DD who is 7 is older.

Glad you are settled in to your last hotel- agree trying to charge for parking is cheeky.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

wayneg said:


> We actually mentioned you on the journey from Key West to the everglades, joking aside it is a heck of a drive from KW to the everglades, even for adults, its not a journey I would want to do with children, make sure you have plenty to keep them occupied. I don't know your exact route but that day I did about 7 hours driving.
> 
> This morning we left the Clarion LBV, glad it was the last change of hotel, this morning seemed to take twice as long as any other this trip, even skipped the free breakfast to save time. Into AK for about 10am, not too busy, used fastpasses for Safari & Dinosaur. Watched Flights of Wonder & Lion King, regular line for Primeval Whirl said 10 mins but took about 5-6.
> Left at exactly 3pm (leaving car park) by 4pm we had checked into the Fairfield Inn LBV and unpacked 3 cases. would have done it in 45 mins if Matt hadn't spent 15 mins wandering round the hotel looking for our room. Turned out to be right where I parked, no idea how he missed it.
> 
> When I checked in they tried telling me it would be $5/nt parking, I told them I stay often and never been charged before, I had a prepaid rate and not been told about it. She waived it this time but said it had just been introduced this weekend. I told her I am looking for somewhere for 25 nights in August but I will be looking elsewhere, I am not paying $125 for parking when there are enough hotels elsewhere that don't charge. An email will be going off whem I return home.
> 
> Out for food soon then deciding if we are going into Epcot to see fireworks this evening.



$5 per night! That is outrageous!!! Fine if you'd signed up for it but just to spring it on you is a poor show! I imagine they will be getting many complaints about that, perhaps an about turn on that policy in the not too distant future!


----------



## Davscotcar

Sounds great so far, but i wouldn't pay $5 a night parking either for a hotel, surely that cost is built into room rate which has already been paid by you!

Enjoy the rest of the holiday, looking forward to your other updates!


----------



## mossyflossy

I can feel the jump in your step now you're back in your old stomping ground, we don't like Fort Myers either TBH, but Naples we like...only ever stayed in very nice hotels there and at the end of a trip after hectic Orlando it's very relaxing to gaze at Dolphins from your balcony..

Naughty about the $5 charge, hardly seems worth the effort/fight to p*** off customers when they could simply put the room rate up by $5 and then noone would know?

off to peek at the blog now...


----------



## Tink2312

The cheek - $5/ night for parking! We've gotten great rates at the Fairfield on our last 2 trips for the first night of our holiday, but will definitely be bearing the parking charge in mind if we look to stay again. I know it's not that much just for a night but just bumps the cost up that bit more. Are you staying in the Marriott complex? If so I'm assuming the Courtyard and Springhill will have the same charge.

Enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## wayneg

Tink2312 said:


> The cheek - $5/ night for parking! We've gotten great rates at the Fairfield on our last 2 trips for the first night of our holiday, but will definitely be bearing the parking charge in mind if we look to stay again. I know it's not that much just for a night but just bumps the cost up that bit more. Are you staying in the Marriott complex? If so I'm assuming the Courtyard and Springhill will have the same charge.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evening.



Yes its the one in the Marriott village. Now charged at all 3 hotels. All the fact sheets say:
Parking On-site parking, fee: 5 USD daily.

They have also changed the internet connection, its useless, logging out all the time. Had numerous great stays here but I think this could be the last.


----------



## luke

Charging to park there??!! Madness!


----------



## wayneg

Last night we ate at Chilis, went into Epcot to exchange our AP's for new plastic passes which are compatible the new turstiles. Nice little area they have some displays of Disney memorabilia, Matt took photo's and video. We then walked around the world enjoying a drink each, watched the fireworks and back to the hotel.

Today into MK, very busy and hot, temp in car was showing 87. Lunched at Harbor House, saw the new Rapunzel tower and toilet area, Matt went into New Fantasyland for the first time (we saw it in Nov) 

Left mid afternoon to goto the Disney outlet store, I got 2 Polo shirts and a sweater, marked up at $140, paid $40 for all 3.

Relaxing now before meal, Publix & DTD.


----------



## Cyrano

Read in Matt's blog about the parking fee. Bet that made check in a less than desirable experience .


Hope you enjoy the break away from driving and the remainder of your trip at WDW


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Read in Matt's blog about the parking fee. Bet that made check in a less than desirable experience .
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the break away from driving and the remainder of your trip at WDW



Wasn't the best check in, I was very surprised she didn't get the manager I complained so much. I am usually one for biting my tongue and writing/emailing afterwards but I made my feelings very clear yesterday.


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> Wasn't the best check in, I was very surprised she didn't get the manager I complained so much. I am usually one for biting my tongue and writing/emailing afterwards but I made my feelings very clear yesterday.



I wonder why they are doing this, did the explain the rationale?  

Sure you'll be successful in finding somewhere else you like as much without the onerous charges.

I'm at Hilton Head now (Marriott, not Disney) and the temps up here are far more moderate.  Probably mid 70s and lovely in the sun but a big drop in temps for the evening/morning.  Before we left Orlando on Saturday morning we had breakfast in Denny's by the airport at about 6.30 am, and we remarked that it was warmer in early January this year.  Glad it's bucked up a bit 

Been busy but hope to catch up with Matt's blog tonight


----------



## wayneg

I can only assume they are trying a new business plan, been looking for August and they are doing rates at $59 + tax/night which is almost as cheap as anywhere. To me it looks like they are trying to cut out the agents and get people to book direct. I did a dummy booking and didn't see the parking fee, I only saw it by opening the fact sheet. Maybe they hope to attract direct bookers at the low rate then increase the rate by a backdoor parking fee.
Going to have to do a little research for August, we are torn just now, Karen would rather stay LBV in cheaper rooms, I would rather have a nicer room and travel a little(extra 10 mins) I keep seeing http://www.rosenshinglecreek.com/ at under £55/nt incl parking and internet. Lots of choice and lots of time yet.



Pootle said:


> I wonder why they are doing this, did the explain the rationale?
> 
> Sure you'll be successful in finding somewhere else you like as much without the onerous charges.
> 
> I'm at Hilton Head now (Marriott, not Disney) and the temps up here are far more moderate.  Probably mid 70s and lovely in the sun but a big drop in temps for the evening/morning.  Before we left Orlando on Saturday morning we had breakfast in Denny's by the airport at about 6.30 am, and we remarked that it was warmer in early January this year.  Glad it's bucked up a bit
> 
> Been busy but hope to catch up with Matt's blog tonight


----------



## Lisa x

Sounds like you are having a great time!

Can't wait to see more of the new Fantasyland expansion!  

Walking around Epcot with a drink is one of my fave things to do, I love it there!


----------



## wayneg

Last night we ate at Logans Roadhouse, great server, well worth her 20%+ tip. 
Huge meals as always, couldn't eat dessert, $44 for all 3 of us with $5 nut-e-club voucher (I thought it was $10 but thats Mimis tonight)
Onto DTD, quietest I have seen for a few years, really nice to walk about without being pushed and shoved, totally dislike World of Disney because of the crowds but last night was a pleasure to browse.
Off to the Studios now


----------



## dixonsontour

Sounds like you are having a great time.

Good coupon use - I'm also a big coupon fan


----------



## paulh

mossyflossy said:


> I can feel the jump in your step now you're back in your old stomping ground, we don't like Fort Myers either TBH, but Naples we like...only ever stayed in very nice hotels there and at the end of a trip after hectic Orlando it's very relaxing to gaze at Dolphins from your balcony..
> 
> Naughty about the $5 charge, hardly seems worth the effort/fight to p*** off customers when they could simply put the room rate up by $5 and then noone would know?
> 
> off to peek at the blog now...



Were of to Disney`s  Aulani Hawaii in aug and parking fee is $35 per day!!! lucky for is we don't have to pay as in DVC but would baulk at paying $490 for the 2 weeks we are staying,
Stayed at Hard rock years ago and had to pay when there, thought that was a rip off,
Paul


----------



## gavvy

Try staying at the Swan or the Dolphin.  They add a resort fee of $14 and then $15 for parking.

There seem to be fewer and fewer hotels in Orlando now that don't charge some sort of resort fee or parking charge.  It really annoys me too!


----------



## clareyfairymouse

Really enjoying the trip report!

We fly into Miami in October so great to read about the experiences from Miami Airport. 
We are also trying to decide on a hotel for the night we land and we are now swaying towards staying at the airport to avoid driving late in the evening.

Matthews blog is a great read too!


----------



## wayneg

gavvy said:


> Try staying at the Swan or the Dolphin.  They add a resort fee of $14 and then $15 for parking.
> 
> There seem to be fewer and fewer hotels in Orlando now that don't charge some sort of resort fee or parking charge.  It really annoys me too!



I had chance to stay at the Swan or Dolphin for a rate of $69, crazy low price but wasn't paying $29/nt for the extras, I just can't understand why they don't give a final price, as soon as I see parking fees and resort fees I don't look any further. Its the main reason that has kept us coming back to the Marriott Village, all inclusive price for room, internet, breakfast & parking. 
Personally I would rather they charged $5\room for breakfast instead of parking, been here 2 mornings and still not had one.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

wayneg said:


> I had chance to stay at the Swan or Dolphin for a rate of $69, crazy low price but wasn't paying $29/nt for the extras, I just can't understand why they don't give a final price, as soon as I see parking fees and resort fees I don't look any further. Its the main reason that has kept us coming back to the Marriott Village, all inclusive price for room, internet, breakfast & parking.
> Personally I would rather they charged $5\room for breakfast instead of parking, been here 2 mornings and still not had one.



Agreed. Resort fees just irritate me. I would rather know what the price is full stop. Not all this add this in per day, then slap tax on that. 

It's a bit like booking no frills airlines. You see a fantastic price then add £4 to book the seat, £25 for a bag and the cheeky monkeys have the cheek to charge you more money (card fees) to take your money. What is that about?!? Oh yes, please let me pay you so you can take my money! I don't think so!!!


----------



## wayneg

Good day in the Studios, walk on for ToT and RnRC. Got fast passes for TSM to use at 12:15. Watched LMA. 
Saw something today we have never seen in all the years we have been coming. While in LMA there were Lovebugs everywhere, myself and a boy sat next to me killed about 15 between us, there were 1000's, they followed us right to the exit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lovebug I have heard about them but this was the first time we have been pestered by them.
Meal this evening was at Mimi's Cafe to use a $10 voucher they sent me. Their Jambalaya is so good. 3 entrees, 3 cokes & 1 dessert came to $44.
Onto DTD Westside, great temps for a walk, sat opposite Raglan road for about half hour listening to the live Irish music. Back in room relaxing with a few vodka & cokes.
Tomorrow MK again & DISmeet.


----------



## Claire Bear

wayneg said:
			
		

> Last night we ate at Logans Roadhouse, great server, well worth her 20%+ tip.
> Huge meals as always, couldn't eat dessert, $44 for all 3 of us with $5 nut-e-club voucher (I thought it was $10 but thats Mimis tonight)
> Onto DTD, quietest I have seen for a few years, really nice to walk about without being pushed and shoved, totally dislike World of Disney because of the crowds but last night was a pleasure to browse.
> Off to the Studios now



Can't wait to be back in The World of Disney store. I went a bit mad in there when I last went in 2005, I bought a PalMickey and all sorts. Glad you enjoyed your browse and are having a great holiday. 132 days till I'll be in Disney


----------



## mossyflossy

Hi Wayne and co, sounds like you're having a fantastic time nice to hear things aren't crowded too

OK, we have stayed at Rosen Shingle Creek and it's a lovely hotel, quite upscale, large rooms, great area down near the pools to buy a snack for breakfast, from memory it even had a Haagen Daaz shop down there, we paid $69 per night for it back in 2009, and had to pay for internet at $9.99 (I think we had free valet thrown in), so if you can get the rate of £50 ish incl parking and internet I'd jump at it...some details...it's opposite a Publix, really handy for the 528 back to the airport, we go down Palm Pkwy to Disney when we're staying in that area, it's close to SW/US/IoA etc. Perhaps do a split stay to see if you like the area:


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> Tomorrow MK again & DISmeet.



We are in MK today too, may see you there


----------



## Cyrano

Seen others talk about Lovebugs and when I googled it did not like the sound of them at all.
Hopefully they will not plague to much for the rest of the holiday.

Congratulations to Karen on being the high scorer at TSM


----------



## juliebro

wayneg said:


> Saw something today we have never seen in all the years we have been coming. While in LMA there were Lovebugs everywhere, myself and a boy sat next to me killed about 15 between us, there were 1000's, they followed us right to the exit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lovebug I have heard about them but this was the first time we have been pestered by them.



Hate, hate, hate the lovebugs! It's an unfortunate downside to going at this time of year. The mess they make of the cars is pretty dreadful too. 

Please keep killing them all wherever you go and ensure there's none left when we arrive in two week's time! Thank you.


----------



## dixonsontour

juliebro said:


> Hate, hate, hate the lovebugs! It's an unfortunate downside to going at this time of year. The mess they make of the cars is pretty dreadful too.
> 
> Please keep killing them all wherever you go and ensure there's none left when we arrive in two week's time! Thank you.



Hope you will do another Live trip report this year - really enjoyed your last one.

I was drooling over your cracker barrel photos at lunchtime at work.


----------



## juliebro

dixonsontour said:


> Hope you will do another Live trip report this year - really enjoyed your last one.
> 
> I was drooling over your cracker barrel photos at lunchtime at work.



Will do! Glad you enjoyed it. We have quite a few things planned. Can't wait!


----------



## wayneg

Try catch up a bit, just got back from MK, late night tonight.

Yesterday we went into MK, relaxing walk around, lunch in Pecos Bills. Back to hotel to get showered and changed before the DISmeet at 4pm, great to meet everyone, shared a Dole whip with Matt. We had planned to goto Manny's but meet went on a bit longer than I expected and Luke and Matt had been talking about the Alehouse food so we ended up there, another huge meal then back to room for a few drinks. Didn't set the alarm today, decided we would catch up on sleep.
Got up just after 9am, left hotel about 11, did a Geocache close to the hotel, right outside an icecream shop, the owner gave us a hint where it was so we bought an ice cream from him, really nice so we will be back for more on another trip. Celebration for lunch, had a 15% coupon for Market st cafe, really good as always. called at Outlets stores but none of us wanted anything or could be bothered shopping, none of us enjoy shopping unless we have something specific to buy. Back to hotel for a quick swim, temps hit 90 today, just about warm enough to swim. After shower into MK again, good ride times, mostly walk on. Back in room again now, a drink or 2 before bed. 

Epcot tomorrow.


----------



## dixonsontour

sounds like a good day


----------



## Tony Toon

wayneg said:


> .........temps hit 90 today, just about warm enough to swim.



My thoughts exactly.   Just back from 9 days in Tenerife visiting family.    Temperature 23/24 ish.   Lots of people in swimming but no chance of me joining them.  

Sounds like you're having a blast.  

Mrs TT


----------



## CAROLINE4

wayneg said:


> Try catch up a bit, just got back from MK, late night tonight.
> 
> Yesterday we went into MK, relaxing walk around, lunch in Pecos Bills. Back to hotel to get showered and changed before the DISmeet at 4pm, great to meet everyone, shared a Dole whip with Matt. We had planned to goto Manny's but meet went on a bit longer than I expected and Luke and Matt had been talking about the Alehouse food so we ended up there, another huge meal then back to room for a few drinks. Didn't set the alarm today, decided we would catch up on sleep.
> Got up just after 9am, left hotel about 11, did a Geocache close to the hotel, right outside an icecream shop, the owner gave us a hint where it was so we bought an ice cream from him, really nice so we will be back for more on another trip. Celebration for lunch, had a 15% coupon for Market st cafe, really good as always. called at Outlets stores but none of us wanted anything or could be bothered shopping, none of us enjoy shopping unless we have something specific to buy. Back to hotel for a quick swim, temps hit 90 today, just about warm enough to swim. After shower into MK again, good ride times, mostly walk on. Back in room again now, a drink or 2 before bed.
> 
> Epcot tomorrow.



Hi Wayne love following along and i'm surprised the parks are quite quiet I would really think about going over Easter now! can I ask what a geocache is?


----------



## mossyflossy

Good to see that you've found the lovely cheap Twistee Treat ice cream parlour, I've been going on about that place as a lone voice for quite some time

And do you mind if I ask, where did you find your discount coupon for Market St cafe, it's one on our list for August so every little helps..


----------



## wayneg

CAROLINE4 said:


> Hi Wayne love following along and i'm surprised the parks are quite quiet I would really think about going over Easter now! can I ask what a geocache is?


Parks are quiet early morning and evening but packed in the middle of the day. We planned it to do our road trip on our first week, parks the 2nd week, if we had come straight here around Easter weekend it would have been a totally different story, Easter week is one of the busiest of the year, I believe they closed MK a couple of days being full to capacity.

Geocaching is a high tech treasure hunt game, there are caches hidden everywhere in the world, enter your postcode in the site and you will have some hidden close to you http://www.geocaching.com/ 
You need a GPS unit or a smartphone, smartphones are OK to try but you really need a GPS unit for accuracy and battery life.
We do it everywhere we go, found over 500 now, takes you to lots of places you didn't know existed.  



mossyflossy said:


> Good to see that you've found the lovely cheap Twistee Treat ice cream parlour, I've been going on about that place as a lone voice for quite some time
> 
> And do you mind if I ask, where did you find your discount coupon for Market St cafe, it's one on our list for August so every little helps..



http://www.valpak.com/coupons/savings/Restaurants/Orlando/FL
You will probably need to wait til just before you go, ours was valid til the end of Apr IIRC.

Ice cream was huge for $2.50+tax


----------



## luke

Yeah we planned to do our cruise Easter week and am finding the parks this week not bad at all.

It's a bit cold out there today...


----------



## bex7583

wayneg said:


> We actually mentioned you on the journey from Key West to the everglades, joking aside it is a heck of a drive from KW to the everglades, even for adults, its not a journey I would want to do with children, make sure you have plenty to keep them occupied. I don't know your exact route but that day I did about 7 hours driving.
> 
> the pencil plan is 1 night key west  2 nights at islamorada then on to fort myers via tamiami trail  stopping at the everglades alligattor safari ? ( or something similar)
> 
> dh is really fighting this 3rd weeks plan so will see , will have some questions ready for you when you get back
> 
> hope you are having a fab time


----------



## wayneg

Tiring day today, went into Epcot for the Flower & Garden festval, rode the refurbed Test track for the first time, great improvement, it was getting very tired and needed it.
Walked around the world listening to the different musicians, Mexican band, British Revolution etc. struggled to walk back to the car our feet ached so much. 
Back to hotel for a little rest then walked over to Bahama Breeze, had a $10 voucher so 3 drinks, 1 starter and 3 entrees came to $59, I had seafood Paella same as last visit, I really should try something else but its so good.
Back in room now having a few vodka & cokes, maybe an early night.

Tomorrow DTD to buy a few things using 20% voucher, don't understand why they give 20% vouchers if you buy a meal but they have reduced our discount to 10% with AP's. 
Hopefully no wind so we can use the Groupon voucher for Characters in flight.
Lunch with Cast Member friends.


----------



## cmbpanda

Enjoying reading this.  We just returned from our first trip yesterday, so it's interesting reading about your experiences as an orlando pro. Enjoy your last few days


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> .
> .
> 
> Tomorrow DTD to buy a few things using 20% voucher, don't understand why they give 20% vouchers if you buy a meal but they have reduced our discount to 10% with AP's.
> Hopefully no wind so we can use the Groupon voucher for Characters in flight.
> Lunch with Cast Member friends.



We are here now after using the DTD check in, also with the 20% voucher 

Characters in Flight is up in the air so hopefully that continues for you


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> We are here now after using the DTD check in, also with the 20% voucher
> 
> Characters in Flight is up in the air so hopefully that continues for you



With offers and discount it brought our purchases down from about $75 to $50.

This morning we did a little shopping, Matt & Karen did Characters in Flight, its exactly 10 mins from leaving the ground to touchdown, way overpriced at $18pp but 2 for $20 Groupon made it worth doing.
Had a wander around Marketplace, bumped into Luke, Paula & Joseph.
Lunch at sweet Tomatoes with 20% voucher, as good as ever. 
This afternoon into AK to see Nemo the musical and Expedition Everest, single rider was walk on so we did it 3 times.
This evening a drive down to Manny's, forgot to call ahead for seating so had to wait one hour for a table, such a busy place for locals. Great steaks though so worth the wait.

Tomorrow our last full day, MK in the morning, lunch with Moira (Pootle) Epcot in the evening.


----------



## amacspad

Hope you have a fab last day and the weather stays nice for you! 

Debs x


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Another fabulous day for you, just read Matts blog too. We may have to add Manny's to our offsite list. 

Enjoy your last full day.


----------



## Cyrano

Agree about Characters in flight. We enjoyed this at DLP but as a family of 5 it is not worth it for 10 minutes distraction


----------



## Lisash

We have just booked Fairfield for a 10 night Xmas stay and there was no obvious mention of parking fees. Thanks for heads up Wayne will definitely be arguing it out with them when time comes


----------



## amacspad

Tomorrow our last full day, MK in the morning, lunch with Moira (Pootle) Epcot in the evening.[/QUOTE]

Only if by chance you go to sunshine seasons could you see if they still do the tofu noodle stir fry as its not showing on menus I'm looking on, it's hard enough being a veggie in Florida and then they stop doing your favourites! No worries if you don't go there, I know it's your last day! 

Debs x


----------



## luke

Safe travels home Wayne 
Great to see you out there


----------



## Tony Toon

amacspad said:


> Only if by chance you go to sunshine seasons could you see if they still do the tofu noodle stir fry as its not showing on menus I'm looking on, it's hard enough being a veggie in Florida and then they stop doing your favourites!



DD was a vegetarian for several of our visits (her stint working for WDW as a server put paid to that ) and we found that if there was nothing vegetarian on the menu she fancied the chef was very happy to make her something specially.   Some of her best meals were the ones made on speck.  

Mrs TT


----------



## amacspad

That's handy to know thank you, I remember being at Epcot once and ordered a garden burger, all I got was a bun with a piece of lettuce!!! 

Debs x


----------



## amacspad

Mind you I'm worried now as to what your dd saw! 

Debs x


----------



## wayneg

Lisash said:


> We have just booked Fairfield for a 10 night Xmas stay and there was no obvious mention of parking fees. Thanks for heads up Wayne will definitely be arguing it out with them when time comes



Who you booked with? been having a look around and companies like Hotels.com, Expedia etc are still saying free parking. You need to print off proof if you can.



amacspad said:


> Tomorrow our last full day, MK in the morning, lunch with Moira (Pootle) Epcot in the evening.



Only if by chance you go to sunshine seasons could you see if they still do the tofu noodle stir fry as its not showing on menus I'm looking on, it's hard enough being a veggie in Florida and then they stop doing your favourites! No worries if you don't go there, I know it's your last day! 

Debs x[/QUOTE]

Not sure of we are going down there but will look if we do.


----------



## Tony Toon

amacspad said:


> Mind you I'm worried now as to what your dd saw!
> 
> Debs x



Hope I didn't worry you   She just found that as a server every time there was a change of menu they had to taste it so that they could recommend dishes to customers appropriately....... only to discover that she had forgotten how much she liked steak. 

Mrs TT


----------



## thestevied

Tony Toon said:


> Hope I didn't worry you   She just found that as a server every time there was a change of menu they had to taste it so that they could recommend dishes to customers appropriately....... only to discover that she had forgotten how much she liked steak.
> 
> Mrs TT



Brilliant! Can't imagine being a veggie in wdw!


----------



## wayneg

wayneg said:


> Not sure of we are going down there but will look if we do.



Sorry didn't go in there tonight.

Busy last day, MK this morning, do a few things we had missed, Space Mountain & Tiki rooms, plus do other things again.
Lunch with Moira (Pootle) and her Husband at POR, spent almost 3 hours eating then chatting, very enjoyable afternoon.
This evening back to Epcot, walked around the world, a bite to eat in China, watched the fireworks again, we all agreed they are our favourite. 
Back to the room packed most of our stuff, finish off in the morning, just trying to use up the last drop of vodka, I hate waste


----------



## irenep

I missed the start of this as we were away ourselves (not Florida though) but it has been lovely catching up and following along. Always sad when a trip ends but great that you have another one in the pipeline soon enough.
Agree with you about Epcot's fireworks - just wonderful!

Haven't been to the Tiki show for years - goodness knows what people thought of us on our last visit though as when everyone piled in and sat down for the show a giant dragonfly followed us into the room and was hovering around us. DS has a fear of flying insects and bolted for the exit just as the show started with me running after him  Lucky escape?

Thanks for posting


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Sorry didn't go in there tonight.
> 
> Busy last day, MK this morning, do a few things we had missed, Space Mountain & Tiki rooms, plus do other things again.
> Lunch with Moira (Pootle) and her Husband at POR, spent almost 3 hours eating then chatting, very enjoyable afternoon.
> This evening back to Epcot, walked around the world, a bite to eat in China, watched the fireworks again, we all agreed they are our favourite.
> Back to the room packed most of our stuff, finish off in the morning, just trying to use up the last drop of vodka, I hate waste



This is why I love my OL - left over Bacardi goes in there with DHS left over beer - all ready for when we arrive back 
Safe journey home


----------



## amacspad

Tony Toon said:


> Hope I didn't worry you   She just found that as a server every time there was a change of menu they had to taste it so that they could recommend dishes to customers appropriately....... only to discover that she had forgotten how much she liked steak.
> 
> Mrs TT



Lol, that's ok then! 

Debs x


----------



## amacspad

wayneg said:


> Sorry didn't go in there tonight.
> 
> Busy last day, MK this morning, do a few things we had missed, Space Mountain & Tiki rooms, plus do other things again.
> Lunch with Moira (Pootle) and her Husband at POR, spent almost 3 hours eating then chatting, very enjoyable afternoon.
> This evening back to Epcot, walked around the world, a bite to eat in China, watched the fireworks again, we all agreed they are our favourite.
> Back to the room packed most of our stuff, finish off in the morning, just trying to use up the last drop of vodka, I hate waste



No worries Wayne, just glad you had a fab last day, thank you for sharing your trip with us and have a safe journey home! 

Debs x


----------



## scottishgirl1

Safe trip home, will miss reading Matts blog with my morning coffee.


----------



## edinburghlass

scottishgirl1 said:


> Safe trip home, will miss reading Matts blog with my morning coffee.



I was thinking that this morning having listened to the wind and rain through the night that I'll miss wakening up to Matt's blog which I usually read on my ipad before getting up


----------



## Wills Mom

Safe travels and thanks for the live report Wayne, getting me excited about going now


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> Lunch with Moira (Pootle) and her Husband at POR, spent almost 3 hours eating then chatting, very enjoyable afternoon.



Where did that 3 hours go?   I just hope I didn't talk you to death ...... it has been known 

I had the best lamb chops (5 of them, although small) I've ever eaten at the Turf Club with great mashed potatoes and broccoli last night.  Apparently when 'Miss Daisy' does them, they're the best!  So good I've cancelled another reservation to go back again before we leave.

I'm typing this on our large balcony at OKW, overlooking Trumbo canal on a hot, sunny afternoon, whilst you are all in transit.  I'm looking forward to reading all of Matt's blogs when I get home.  I hope you have a comfortable overnight journey and manage to get some sleep


----------



## Lisash

wayneg said:


> Who you booked with? been having a look around and companies like Hotels.com, Expedia etc are still saying free parking. You need to print off proof if you can



We booked through BA. Can't see anything on paperwork either way, we have will have to log back onto our booking and see what we can find before they update website. Have a safe journey home


----------



## NooNoo

We have booked Courtyard Marriott Village via Thomson as part of a package. I phoned Thomson yesterday and was told that Thomson package guests do not need to pay parking. The lady at Thomson has emailed me confirmation of that and I have printed it off to take with me.
Thanks for the heads up Wayne!


----------



## luke

Hope you had safe travels home and the reality of back to work hasn't hit too hard


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:


> Where did that 3 hours go?   I just hope I didn't talk you to death ...... it has been known
> 
> I had the best lamb chops (5 of them, although small) I've ever eaten at the Turf Club with great mashed potatoes and broccoli last night.  Apparently when 'Miss Daisy' does them, they're the best!  So good I've cancelled another reservation to go back again before we leave.
> 
> I'm typing this on our large balcony at OKW





Sounds good, hope you enjoy your other meals as much.

Wish I was still there, at least its warmed up a little here, snow has gone (just a few patches left over the Peninnes) and only 107 days til the next visit

Good flights home, apart from hearing about the bombings in Boston when we changed planes, only 125 days and we will be there.
Economy Comfort on Delta is worth every penny, cost about £60 to upgrade but loads more room. Slept from meal tray being taken away to breakfast being served just before landing.
Will get some photos uploaded in next few days and post them.


----------



## Portugal1000

wayneg said:


> Sounds good, hope you enjoy your other meals as much.
> 
> Wish I was still there, at least its warmed up a little here, snow has gone (just a few patches left over the Peninnes) and only 107 days til the next visit
> 
> Good flights home, apart from hearing about the bombings in Boston when we changed planes, only 125 days and we will be there.
> Economy Comfort on Delta is worth every penny, cost about £60 to upgrade but loads more room. Slept from meal tray being taken away to breakfast being served just before landing.
> Will get some photos uploaded in next few days and post them.



Glad you had a good time. Pleased you thought economy comfort was worth it as we upgraded both ways. We go July 22. Was beginning to think we should have saved our money but as flight only £420 in the first place an extra $300 didn't seem too bad. We fly via Boston on way out and currently showing only overhead entertainment which I hope will be ok as never done such a long flight without own tv before.


----------



## wayneg

Portugal1000 said:


> Glad you had a good time. Pleased you thought economy comfort was worth it as we upgraded both ways. We go July 22. Was beginning to think we should have saved our money but as flight only £420 in the first place an extra $300 didn't seem too bad. We fly via Boston on way out and currently showing only overhead entertainment which I hope will be ok as never done such a long flight without own tv before.



They showed 2 movies, I think one was called Life of Pi? and no idea about the other, I was asleep when it started. Then just before landing an episode of US The Office. I either sleep or listen to my own music on flights, never use IFE.
EC is comparable to PE on VA for leg room, seat width maybe not quite the same but we paid £500pp(only upgraded on return leg) PE was almost £1500pp return.


----------



## london75

wayneg said:


> Economy Comfort on Delta is worth every penny, cost about £60 to upgrade but loads more room.



Hi Wayne, welcome home, I'm living my 2013 WDW experience through you and others as we're not going this year so good to see you had a nice trip.  I'm thinking about EC for next year, was the £60 per person and did you upgrade at the airport or pre-book?

Cheers, Andy


----------



## wayneg

london75 said:


> Hi Wayne, welcome home, I'm living my 2013 WDW experience through you and others as we're not going this year so good to see you had a nice trip.  I'm thinking about EC for next year, was the £60 per person and did you upgrade at the airport or pre-book?
> 
> Cheers, Andy



Yes per person, I logged into my reservation about 2 months ago and it offered me the upgrade each way, I wasn't bothered going out but coming home I prefer to sleep in comfort. 
I did notice there was a sign on the desk at MAN airport offering the upgrade but it was a little more than I paid (£85 or 85 euros IIRC)


----------



## london75

Thanks, so £480 for a family of 4 upgrading both legs.  Shame really that it adds up so quickly but probably still worth it as I'm 6'5 and I don't think the Mrs would appreciate me having nice seats while she's stuck with the kids in the small ones!


----------



## wayneg

london75 said:


> Thanks, so £480 for a family of 4 upgrading both legs.  Shame really that it adds up so quickly but probably still worth it as I'm 6'5 and I don't think the Mrs would appreciate me having nice seats while she's stuck with the kids in the small ones!



If you paid a low price or economy then the extra might still make it a reasonable price. I put up with the outbound flight, not that bothered about that leg.
Also depends on your own family finances, thankfully for me its spare money, upgrading does not affect the rest of my holiday spend in any way, Kath2003 posted recently she would rather spend the money on drinks & minigolf, I don't need to make that choice others do.


----------



## Pootle

Glad the flights home were good; sounds like money well spent to me 

Just returned from Epcot where DH's Segway trip was cancelled and he ended up with a $50 gift card by way of an apology for not getting in touch to tell us 

This is the first trip I've been on in years where my next one wasn't already booked.  Waiting for the summer Virgin offers to book for January .  Meanwhile, I'll be following your next trip report/Matt's blog avidly


----------



## wayneg

Uploaded some pics from our first day. First lot Miami.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

wayneg said:


> Uploaded some pics from our first day. First lot Miami.
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/DSC04623Medium_zpse45b1e00.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/DSC04651Medium_zpsb8bc9f6a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/IMG_5864Medium_zpsf9aec4e3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/DSC04642Medium_zpse4495143.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/DSC04652Medium_zpsa29376c8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/IMG_5866Medium_zps03b38bc9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/DSC04681Medium_zps84b6f593.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/Easter 2013/DSC04687Medium_zps9d8d89d7.jpg.html



They look fab! That sat nav shot looks like you sailed!!!


----------



## wayneg

Magic Megadegs said:


> They look fab! That sat nav shot looks like you sailed!!!




Then long drive down to Key West, Pic of our car and a few pics of us Geocaching. Lunch at Hungry Tarpon and deciding which flavour vodka to buy.


----------



## wayneg

Last bit of the journey we called at No name Key http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Name_Key stopped by the visitor centre and had a talk to the couple who run it, told us best places to go to see deer, they also have a Geocache in their store. Lots of wildlife here, we saw Chickens/Roosters, Key Deer, Gators and Iguana (no pics umfortunately)


----------



## wayneg

End of the road we hit our hotel, Southernmost Hotel. Checked in unloaded car had a shower then we set off for a walk to Southernmost point and a meal at Blue Heaven. A very long day but one of the most enjoyable days of all the holidays we have ever had.


----------



## bex7583

great photos 

sat nav  shot very useful 

this geocoahe* thingy sounds fun


----------



## edinburghlass

Daughter sitting at the side of me, said amazing twice at the food pics, then said even more amazing when it came to the picture of the vodka


----------



## wayneg

bex7583 said:


> great photos
> 
> sat nav  shot very useful
> 
> this geocoahe* thingy sounds fun



Geocaching is a lot of fun but can be very time consuming, the caches can be as little as a 0.5cm magnet with a tiny log inside only big enough to sign your initials or as big as a 30L box full of allsorts. 
You find places you never knew existed, I have lived around here all my life, 46 years but Geocaching gets us places I have never seen. Especially in summer its a great activity to get kids off the computer/games\TV and out into the fresh air.



edinburghlass said:


> Daughter sitting at the side of me, said amazing twice at the food pics, then said even more amazing when it came to the picture of the vodka



The vodka choice in Florida is amazing, 1.75L of any flavoured Smirnoff for $17.99. We bought Blueberry at this one then later in the holiday, up in Orlando we bought Raspberry.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Wayne these shots are all fabulous but I am trying to lose weight and resist snacking and thanks to your scrummy food shots I am now ravenous!!!


----------



## bex7583

now you are back from your road trip do you mind helping me with a few questions/

what day were you driving to key west ? my proposed plans land on doing miami to key west on a friday?? im thinking it may be busier with locals driving down for the weekend?

also had mixed reviews on key west and how family friendly it is , whats your opinion? 

also we had roughly settled on fort myers as our place btween islamorada and key west but you didnt enjoy it there ? did you pass through anywhere else between these destinations that you would have recommend?


ooh that merignue pie looks ace !!


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


>



What is this pie? It looks so good


----------



## dixonsontour

Great pics brought back lots of happy memories - hoping to go back when DD is older


----------



## wayneg

bex7583 said:


> now you are back from your road trip do you mind helping me with a few questions/
> 
> what day were you driving to key west ? my proposed plans land on doing miami to key west on a friday?? im thinking it may be busier with locals driving down for the weekend?
> 
> also had mixed reviews on key west and how family friendly it is , whats your opinion?
> 
> also we had roughly settled on fort myers as our place btween islamorada and key west but you didnt enjoy it there ? did you pass through anywhere else between these destinations that you would have recommend?
> 
> 
> ooh that merignue pie looks ace !!



We drove down Easter Tuesday. Could possibly be busier on a weekend.
Key West is very adult on Duval st at night. Transvestites trying to get you in their bars, places with women sat outside and a list of their offerings etc. 

I find it difficult to say its not family friendly because everyone/every family is different. We have taken Mathew to Vegas, key West, over 10 times to Amsterdam etc, to us its part of life and something we have never hidden. When Matt was learning about drugs in school we took him to Amsterdam where he saw an addict having an argument with a tree, I know which experience would deter me from using drugs.

There is plenty to do in Key West but I can easily see why some people prefer not to take children.

Key west to Fort Myers is approx 5hrs 30mins & over 300 miles. Are you not stopping anywhere on the way? If your plan is straight there then around Fort Myers area, we chose north of Venice, by the time we got there we had had enough travelling that day but we stopped off in the Everglades and did some Geocaching, we even missed Marco Island due to lack of time.
Sanibel is just 5 mins further than Fort Myers, 6 miles further (and a $6 toll) but a totally different world.



Elise79 said:


> What is this pie? It looks so good


It featured on the travel channel, clip is very short.
http://www.travelchannel.com/video/a-slice-of-blue-heaven-12107
Best (and most expensive) Key lime pie I have ever had. $9.50 + tax but it was delicious.


----------



## Linda67

Great photos, the pie looks delicious 

Love the shot of the Sat Nav!


----------



## wilma-bride

bex7583 said:


> now you are back from your road trip do you mind helping me with a few questions/
> 
> what day were you driving to key west ? my proposed plans land on doing miami to key west on a friday?? im thinking it may be busier with locals driving down for the weekend?



Friday is the worst day to drive down and Sunday is the worst day to drive back up.  It gets very busy/congested and the further down the Keys you go, the roads are narrower and only two lanes.  You can get caught up in a lot of traffic.  We noticed a significant increase in the traffic, and subsequent delays, going North on the Sunday compared to the other days.


----------



## bex7583

wilma-bride said:


> Friday is the worst day to drive down and Sunday is the worst day to drive back up.  It gets very busy/congested and the further down the Keys you go, the roads are narrower and only two lanes.  You can get caught up in a lot of traffic.  We noticed a significant increase in the traffic, and subsequent delays, going North on the Sunday compared to the other days.



oh dear , i thought that !! we are booked in miami on the thursday evening and were planning on leaving early friday morning to drive to key west


----------



## wilma-bride

bex7583 said:


> oh dear , i thought that !! we are booked in miami on the thursday evening and were planning on leaving early friday morning to drive to key west



It might not be too bad if you are planning to leave early


----------



## bex7583

wayneg said:


> We drove down Easter Tuesday. Could possibly be busier on a weekend.
> Key West is very adult on Duval st at night. Transvestites trying to get you in their bars, places with women sat outside and a list of their offerings etc.
> 
> I find it difficult to say its not family friendly because everyone/every family is different. We have taken Mathew to Vegas, key West, over 10 times to Amsterdam etc, to us its part of life and something we have never hidden. When Matt was learning about drugs in school we took him to Amsterdam where he saw an addict having an argument with a tree, I know which experience would deter me from using drugs.
> 
> There is plenty to do in Key West but I can easily see why some people prefer not to take children.
> 
> Key west to Fort Myers is approx 5hrs 30mins & over 300 miles. Are you not stopping anywhere on the way? If your plan is straight there then around Fort Myers area, we chose north of Venice, by the time we got there we had had enough travelling that day but we stopped off in the Everglades and did some Geocaching, we even missed Marco Island due to lack of time.
> Sanibel is just 5 mins further than Fort Myers, 6 miles further (and a $6 toll) but a totally different world.
> 
> 
> It featured on the travel channel, clip is very short.
> http://www.travelchannel.com/video/a-slice-of-blue-heaven-12107
> Best (and most expensive) Key lime pie I have ever had. $9.50 + tax but it was delicious.



ha ha arguing with a tree 


i meant between islamorada and clearwater fort myers was the intended stop

the rough plan is 
leave miami early!! to key west stop 1 night 
key west to islamorada 2 nights ( dh plans a sport fishing trip )
then islamorada- ??? one night fort myers was chosen simply as it seemed a equal distance between islamorada and clearwater where we will send our last 2 nights  and no we had planned on a scenic drive, somebody had suggested the tamiami trail and i had found the everglades safari park or shark bay a as place to stop either way somewhere with a airboat , i did fancy the cycling at shark bay but 15 mile cycle track in sweating heat may not go down too well with everybody else 


omg im starting a pie budget !!! that looks amaze!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Love the photos, especially the Art Deco of Miami.

The road trip is definitely on our bucket list


----------



## Wills Mom

Love the sat nav pic - and of course the pie!!! Making my mouth water here lol. Would looooove to do a road trip like this someday! 
And love how you guys deterred Matt from drugs! Brilliant way to do it - action is most usually better than theory! Must remember this for when Will is older!


----------



## wayneg

bex7583 said:


> ha ha arguing with a tree
> 
> 
> i meant between islamorada and clearwater fort myers was the intended stop
> 
> the rough plan is
> leave miami early!! to key west stop 1 night
> key west to islamorada 2 nights ( dh plans a sport fishing trip )
> then islamorada- ??? one night fort myers was chosen simply as it seemed a equal distance between islamorada and clearwater where we will send our last 2 nights  and no we had planned on a scenic drive, somebody had suggested the tamiami trail and i had found the everglades safari park or shark bay a as place to stop either way somewhere with a airboat , i did fancy the cycling at shark bay but 15 mile cycle track in sweating heat may not go down too well with everybody else
> 
> 
> omg im starting a pie budget !!! that looks amaze!!!



From Islamorada to Fort Myers is 223miles 3hrs 41mins https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...LbiDGKJboKUwgpxg&oq=islamorada&mra=ls&t=m&z=8

Then FM to Clearwater 132 miles 2hr 14mins https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...LbiDGKJboKUwgpxg&oq=clearwater&mra=ls&t=m&z=8 

You have far more to do in your first leg than 2nd before taking traffic into account, the journey from Key West to the Everglades took over an hour longer than expected mainly due to very slow traffic, there are not many places you can overtake coming up from the Keys.


----------



## wayneg

Pics from our day in Key West. All from Matt's camera, my Memory stick failed so lost the pics I took, the sunset pics would have been better on my DSLR but at least we still have some to look at.

Day started at Ernest Hemmingway House, Matt spent just about the whole time there photographing cats, if he is ever rich and famous I can see him replicating Hemmingway and filling his house with them. Infact I think Matt just wants to be Hemmingway, writing for a living and living in KW with a house full of cats. It would be his purrfect life.

We then went for lunch at an Irish bar on way back to the hotel for an afternoon swim in the pool, the shrimp Poboy was delicious.


----------



## irenep

Great pictures - it's a long time since I last went to the Keys so they really bring back lots of nice memories - especially that Key Lime Pie!


----------



## wilma-bride

Cats with thumbs


----------



## wayneg

irenep said:


> Great pictures - it's a long time since I last went to the Keys so they really bring back lots of nice memories - especially that Key Lime Pie!


I could just eat a piece now. I wonder if any of the supermarkets do a good KL pie.



wilma-bride said:


> Cats with thumbs


 

After our swim we got ready for our evening out, taxi to Mallory square and meal at the Hogs Breath, first time I have had Conch fritters, OK but nothing special. Original plan was walk both ways but Karen was having problems with an ankle so we decided taxi there and walk back when cooler. After a few drinks and her ankle not good I decided a taxi back would be better for the sake of $9 incl tip.


----------



## wayneg

Next morning we left Key West, stopped to take pics of the old oversees Railroad https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Railroad 
I called at Office Depot for a new Memory card.
Long slow drive upto Homestead for lunch at Sonny's Real Pit BBQ, after lunch to the Everglades, Shark valley tram tour. After that a bit of Geocaching including one at the smallest Post Office in the USA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ochopee_Post_Office
It had been another long hot day so we decided to miss Marco Island and go straight to our Hotel, check in gave us hot cookies with those and having a large meal at Sonny's we opted for quick small meal at McD's. Another great day.


----------



## dixonsontour

More great pics bringing back lots of happy memories


----------



## Elise79

What no pictures from McDonalds?


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> What no pictures from McDonalds?



No, its one meal I don't mind forgetting


----------



## Claire Bear

Random question but are the portion sizes bugger in US? Don't remember having a McDonald's there before.


----------



## wayneg

Claire Bear said:


> Random question but are the portion sizes bugger in US? Don't remember having a McDonald's there before.



I think you mean Bigger

Not sure, don't remember last McD's I had in UK or US. I prefer BK.


----------



## Claire Bear

wayneg said:


> I think you mean Bigger
> 
> Not sure, don't remember last McD's I had in UK or US. I prefer BK.



Stupid iPhone!!! Ha. Thinking about it I doubt we'll have a McDonalds on this trip, want to try a few places on I drive then we're on ddp for the rest of the holiday.


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Claire Bear said:


> Stupid iPhone!!! Ha. Thinking about it I doubt we'll have a McDonalds on this trip, want to try a few places on I drive then we're on ddp for the rest of the holiday.



We stopped at McDonalds on the way back to the airport, as we had planned on having a nice meal with all the spare time we had due to downtown check in, then we got hit by a Disney bus and had tonnes of paper work to fill out for the police, and Disney police haha! So McDonalds had to do! And all I can remember was the drinks were mahoosive! Don't ask for a large! Lol


----------



## Claire Bear

xxpeplyxx said:


> We stopped at McDonalds on the way back to the airport, as we had planned on having a nice meal with all the spare time we had due to downtown check in, then we got hit by a Disney bus and had tonnes of paper work to fill out for the police, and Disney police haha! So McDonalds had to do! And all I can remember was the drinks were mahoosive! Don't ask for a large! Lol



Hit by a Disney bus!!! Oh no! I hope next time we go back we'll rent a car, DBF has not been driving 2 years yet so I want him to get some more experience first! 
DBF likes your comment about mahoosive drinks!


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Claire Bear said:


> Hit by a Disney bus!!! Oh no! I hope next time we go back we'll rent a car, DBF has not been driving 2 years yet so I want him to get some more experience first!
> DBF likes your comment about mahoosive drinks!



I know of all things to be hit by! We found the Disney police amusing, and were not amused by the bus driver blaming us as we were stationary at the traffic lights and the bus decided to go into reverse instead of drive! Fortunately a Disney man in a garage truck drove back round and informed both the police and Disney police that he witnessed the bus reverse into us! :-D that heavens! So then that changed everything! What a day that was! And haha they really were mahoosive! That's no exaggeration! It's the only possible way to describe them!


----------



## wayneg

A few pics from our next day.
Naples Pier, no pics from Fort Myers(didn't like the place) then Sanibel & Captiva made up for my disappointment with FM, Dolphin smimming a few yards from the beach, houses worth a fortune (looked in paper, one was just under $20million) Evening meal at Cracker Barrel, excellent ribeye.


----------



## wilma-bride

Wayne, have never really considered Cracker Barrel for dinner but I certainly am now.  It looks great


----------



## edinburghlass

I shouldn't read these threads when I'm hungry those chips look amazing


----------



## wayneg

wilma-bride said:


> Wayne, have never really considered Cracker Barrel for dinner but I certainly am now.  It looks great



Its not somewhere we goto often in the evening but we enjoy dining there if convenient, like this one, it was right next to our hotel, a 2 min walk, anywhere else would have been a drive.



edinburghlass said:


> I shouldn't read these threads when I'm hungry those chips look amazing


They were probably the best chips of the trip. The ribeye was excellent for the money, supposed to be 10oz, it must have been 14-16oz, cost $13.99.


----------



## luke

Looks good! As do those houses you told us about!


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Looks good! As do those houses you told us about!



Would a teachers salary stretch to one of those for a holiday home?


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> Would a teachers salary stretch to one of those for a holiday home?



It would barely stretch to a Cracker Barrel steak


----------



## wayneg

Last day of our short road trip. Started in Venice sifting for shark teeth, enjoyed ourselves so much we spent about 2 hours doing it. Decided we had spent enough time out in the heat we drove straight upto Orlando, we will return to the last few places we planned on visiting another trip. Evening meal with Luke, Paula & Joseph at Cheasecake factory.


----------



## wilma-bride

What is the food in the two top pics from Cheesecake Factory Wayne, they both look lovely.


----------



## luke

wilma-bride said:


> What is the food in the two top pics from Cheesecake Factory Wayne, they both look lovely.



I think one is shrimp that Wayne got so he didn't have to share 

Lovely meal we had that evening, I'm craving a mac and cheese burger again right now


----------



## wayneg

wilma-bride said:


> What is the food in the two top pics from Cheesecake Factory Wayne, they both look lovely.



All 5 in same order as pics 

http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/small_plates_and_snacks/dynamite_shrimp

http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Specialties/orange_chicken

http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Specialties/chicken_marsala_and_mushrooms

http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/key_lime_cheesecake

http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/vanilla_bean_cheesecake


----------



## wilma-bride

I am definitely having that orange chicken next time we go to Cheesecake Factory


----------



## irenep

Ooh, more lovely food pictures

I am so glad I have 2 weeks off-site this summer and no dining plan- I am really looking forward to sampling some more of these restaurants. 

Thanks for the update


----------



## wayneg

wilma-bride said:


> I am definitely having that orange chicken next time we go to Cheesecake Factory


Have you had it from the CS in China, Epcot? its very good for $8.49 http://allears.net/menu/men_lbc.htm


----------



## luke

Ah orange chicken, I knew it had some sort of fruit involved but couldn't quite think of it


----------



## Wills Mom

Those shark teeth look so cool!! What a great way to spend a few hours! 
And that orange chicken looks yum! Must try that, have read so much about Cheesecake Factory on here but never been there on previous trips!


----------



## fairytale

wayneg said:


> All 5 in same order as pics
> 
> http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/small_plates_and_snacks/dynamite_shrimp
> 
> http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Specialties/orange_chicken
> 
> http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Specialties/chicken_marsala_and_mushrooms
> 
> http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/key_lime_cheesecake
> 
> http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/vanilla_bean_cheesecake



When we visit Boston for a couple of days in August we are staying right next to the Cheesecake Factory.

All the food looks divine, cant wait to try.

Annette x


----------



## luke

One last photo from that Cheesecake Factory trip, is our Joseph with his new pal Wayne


----------



## wilma-bride

Great picture Luke.  I do think that maybe Joseph has a touch more hair than Wayne 

He is a real cutie   Joseph, that is


----------



## luke

wilma-bride said:


> Great picture Luke.  I do think that maybe Joseph has a touch more hair than Wayne
> 
> He is a real cutie   Joseph, that is




He's certainly got more hair than me!! Joseph that is. Actually and Wayne too 

Thank you


----------



## wayneg

Did you not get one of Joseph doing his Irish dance?


----------



## luke

I don't think I was quick enough with the camera to catch his kicking legs


----------



## wayneg

Another of Joseph wondering who on earth he is sat with. 1st day in the parks, Animal Kingdom. Silly pic on Dino and evening meal at Chilis.


----------



## luke

Love the Dinosaur pic!!

That food at Chili's looks good too!! 
Only ever eaten there once. On our very first trip, and wasn't overly impressed but maybe next time is the time to give it another go


----------



## wilma-bride

luke, we ate at Chili's on our second trip in 2005, after an old poster here on the DIS recommended the chicken wings.  OMG, they were like eating fire   We couldn't enjoy the rest of the meal since we had no taste buds left 

We went back again a few years ago, when I discovered their chicken crispers - it was love at first bite   It's an almost must-do for us now (Friendlys is our only 100% must-eat place in Orlando) - we try and go every trip.

Wayne, I am craving one of those molten chocolate cakes now, thanks a lot


----------



## Claire Bear

Just wondered if they have any of these nice restaurants you are mentioning on international drive? The food looks so yummy on all the pictures.


----------



## luke

Claire Bear said:


> Just wondered if they have any of these nice restaurants you are mentioning on international drive? The food looks so yummy on all the pictures.



I think there's a Chili's on I Drive?

Although Wayne won't go near the place


----------



## wilma-bride

Claire Bear said:


> Just wondered if they have any of these nice restaurants you are mentioning on international drive? The food looks so yummy on all the pictures.



There is a Chili's on I-Drive.  Friendlys (the place i just mentioned and a personal favourite of ours) can also be found on I-Drive - there will be pics of food from Friendlys in all of my trip reports except the first couple (sadly, we didn't discover it till we'd beien a few times).

No Cracker Barrel or Cheesecake Factory on I-Drive though, sadly.  There are plenty of great restaurants there though


----------



## luke

wilma-bride said:


> luke, we ate at Chili's on our second trip in 2005, after an old poster here on the DIS recommended the chicken wings.  OMG, they were like eating fire   We couldn't enjoy the rest of the meal since we had no taste buds left
> 
> We went back again a few years ago, when I discovered their chicken crispers - it was love at first bite   It's an almost must-do for us now (Friendlys is our only 100% must-eat place in Orlando) - we try and go every trip.
> 
> Wayne, I am craving one of those molten chocolate cakes now, thanks a lot



That cakes looks pretty damn good!!

Definitely looking forward to a none DDP trip next to hit all the great offsite eateries


----------



## Linda67

Great pictures !!

We've never tried Chilis - we really want to try more off property restaurants on our next trip 

Joh - agree with you on Friendlys


----------



## Claire Bear

Thanks Wilma-bride and Luke. Only have 4 nights on I drive but it will be nice to try new places. Shame about Cheesecake Factory, those pictures looked so delicious. Have eaten at a Cracker Barrel before. I know there's a TGI's near where we're staying but we have 2 near where we live so want to avoid going there.


----------



## luke

Claire Bear said:


> Thanks Wilma-bride and Luke. Only have 4 nights on I drive but it will be nice to try new places. Shame about Cheesecake Factory, those pictures looked so delicious. Have eaten at a Cracker Barrel before. I know there's a TGI's near where we're staying but we have 2 near where we live so want to avoid going there.



Cheesecake Factory is at Mall at millennia which isn't far from I drive at all though


----------



## wayneg

wilma-bride said:


> luke, we ate at Chili's on our second trip in 2005, after an old poster here on the DIS recommended the chicken wings.  OMG, they were like eating fire   We couldn't enjoy the rest of the meal since we had no taste buds left
> 
> We went back again a few years ago, when I discovered their chicken crispers - it was love at first bite   It's an almost must-do for us now (Friendlys is our only 100% must-eat place in Orlando) - we try and go every trip.
> 
> Wayne, I am craving one of those molten chocolate cakes now, thanks a lot



I had the Spicy Grilled Shrimp Tacos last Nov, took all evening to get feeling back in my mouth. If the Chili menu says spicy or hot you know your mouth will be on fire.
The cake is OK, Karen & Matt like it more than me, I far preferred the white version but they don't do it now.



luke said:


> That cakes looks pretty damn good!!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to a none DDP trip next to hit all the great offsite eateries



Lots of places to eat offsite, August wil be our 31st visit and we still haven't been to Friendlys, Ihop, TGI, Tony Roma, Applebees & loads more.


----------



## wayneg

Hardly any pics the next day from Epcot. Must have just eaten a CS meal as no food pics either.
Main reason we went into Epcot was to exchange our card AP's to Plastic to use in the new turnstiles as the tradition turnstiles had a lot longer lines.
In the AP exchange area they had some great displays of memorabilia, 3 pics of them here.


----------



## luke

Loving the memorabilia!

The RFID lines were much better I agree. Sadly though they are like a self check out in a supermarket - the technology is sound but I always seem to get stuck behind someone who just doesn't know how to use it


----------



## Elise79

The RFID lines were better however my card decided to reject my biometrics after a couple of days and the only way to reset it was to go and get my card swapped.

Found out whilst chatting with the CMs in the oddessey that the new biometrics are stricter than the old and as yet there is no way to reset without the issue of a new pass.


----------



## luke

Elise79 said:


> The RFID lines were better however my card decided to reject my biometrics after a couple of days and the only way to reset it was to go and get my card swapped.
> 
> Found out whilst chatting with the CMs in the oddessey that the new biometrics are stricter than the old and as yet there is no way to reset without the issue of a new pass.



I found the new ones far less 'strict' than the old ones when it came to my finger on the scanner.

It worked first time every time for me this year whereas in the past I've had many occasions where I've had to retry it


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> I found the new ones far less 'strict' than the old ones when it came to my finger on the scanner.
> 
> It worked first time every time for me this year whereas in the past I've had many occasions where I've had to retry it



Same for us, worked 100% of the times we tried, cards were hit and miss.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Same for us, worked 100% of the times we tried, cards were hit and miss.



Card would read but after the sixth entry attempt in a row I decide to replace the card. Never had an issues on the legacy turnstiles previous years. 

But what really annoyed me was the CM that told me to try my thumb after it rejected my finger twice despite me saying I knew it wouldn't work.


----------



## luke

Elise79 said:


> But what really annoyed me was the CM that told me to try my thumb after it rejected my finger twice despite me saying I knew it wouldn't work.



Yeah i did see/hear some of the CM's at the RFID turnstiles giving conflicting advice a few times.
I guess it's new to them too?


----------



## wayneg

Next day, MK, snack at Gaston's Tavern, evening meal at Logans.


----------



## Cyrano

That  bun in Gaton looks the size of a person's head. I think I will need to ensure that DS does not see this thread 

Love all your meal selections at Logan's. It is still one of our favourite restaurants.


----------



## dixonsontour

Enjoying all your pics especially the food ones

I'm another friendly's fan - $9.99 for a main course, ice cream sundae and drink is hard to beat.

If you give ihop a try in summer Wayne they are still doing their deal for a free breakfast worth up to $9 for joining the email club.


----------



## irenep

I wish I liked cinnamon - that bun looks amazing but I wouldn't be able to touch it!  Wish they had a non-cinnamon version.

The other pictures are great too - I couldn't remember where they did the peanuts so now looks like Logan's on my list for summer


----------



## wayneg

irenep said:


> I wish I liked cinnamon - that bun looks amazing but I wouldn't be able to touch it!  Wish they had a non-cinnamon version.
> 
> The other pictures are great too - I couldn't remember where they did the peanuts so now looks like Logan's on my list for summer



It was better than the roll I had under AP soft opening last Nov but still not as good as they were at Main St Bakery.

Logans or Texas Roadhouse. We enjoy the nuts but the fun part is thowing the shells on the floor.


----------



## mossyflossy

All caught up again loved the pics, especially food ones, so looking forward to be free of ddp this year, much as we like the restaurants at Disney we do miss our old favourites, and finding new ones. High on our list to try is Hash House a Go Go on I Drive (yes I know you won't venture there Wayne) Big Italy with a restaurant.com coupon and Teak Neighbourhood Grill, can't wait


----------



## Linda67

The cinnamon roll does look yummy but it doesn't seem to have as much frosting as the ones at MSB, and I love the frosting 

I do hope that they still have them at the Main St Bakery when it re-opens


----------



## wayneg

Next day into the Studios, Ice cream snack(Karen's but I helped), Mimis Cafe in the evening.


----------



## wayneg

10th, MK incl Hall of Presidents, Matt has a bit of an obsession with it he also sometimes feels the need to recite the Preamble to the United States Constitution to us, I think he feels more American than British, DISmeet at the Poly, evening meal at The Alehouse


----------



## Elise79

Which Alehouse did you go to? Matt has just seen the photos and told me we need to go!

Did the group photos come out that the CM took?


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> Did the group photos come out that the CM took?



Not very well, she caught the flash on her hat so a little dark, I will upload with next pics so you can see but not great.


----------



## Cyrano

Just caught up with the recent installments.


----------



## mossyflossy

I am determined to try that dessert at the Alehouse this time round, it looks so good


----------



## wayneg

mossyflossy said:


> I am determined to try that dessert at the Alehouse this time round, it looks so good



Karen & Matt's favourite dessert in Florida, Capt. Jacks.

The 2 pics from the DISmeet.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Karen & Matt's favourite dessert in Florida, Capt. Jacks.
> 
> The 2 pics from the DISmeet.



Ok they are bad! Shame as it would have been a good group shot.


----------



## wayneg

Getting near the end now, only a few days to go.
This day was a relaxing day, a bit of Geocaching, one was hidden outside an icecream parlour, the owner helped us so bought an icecream, will be back for another next trip. Celebration for lunch at Market St Cafe then into MK later and watched fireworks.


----------



## wayneg

Next day back into Epcot to take a closer look at the Flower and Garden Festival. Rode on Test Track for the first time since it was refurbed, far better now. Evening meal at Bahama Breeze, not a great server but really nice food again.


----------



## wayneg

Saturday the 13th started at DTD to do the Characters in Flight, bought from Groupon, cost about half walk up price. Afternoon into Animal Kingdom to do a few things we missed then Manny's for evening meal.


----------



## wayneg

Last day
MK thru the day, Epcot in the evening. No big meal, we had eaten far too much this trip so just bought a few things to share going around the World.

Sorry its taken so long to finish this thread, I will try my best in August to keep it live. This has reminded me why I do live threads and not trip reports, I love doing them live but have very little interest on return, although thats probably due to spending most of my spare time planning August.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

live or TR I still think it's awesome ..... thank you for taking the time


----------



## RDP

Great trip, really enjoyed the thread .


----------



## mossyflossy

thanks for taking the time to finish off your trip report, really enjoyed following you along on your travels, and roll on August


----------



## Linda67

I've loved reading along - live or not!

It's great to see so many off property restaurants as we really want to try a few next time 

Manny's is top of the list!


----------



## Shazzie B

Thanks Wayne - great trippie as usual. Wish I hadn't just read the last bit though - off for my weekly weigh in, if I've put pounds on I'm blaming you


----------



## bex7583

wayneg said:


> Last day
> MK thru the day, Epcot in the evening. No big meal, we had eaten far too much this trip so just bought a few things to share going around the World.
> 
> Sorry its taken so long to finish this thread, I will try my best in August to keep it live. This has reminded me why I do live threads and not trip reports, I love doing them live but have very little interest on return, although thats probably due to spending most of my spare time planning August.




its been a great report , made me very hungry and found your keys bit really helpful


----------

